# EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2f [solved]

## Dominique_71

Hi all!

I have an external USB harddisk with 3 partitions. I want it to be mounted at boot time. For that, I added the following in /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sda1      /mnt/usbdisk_2     reiserfs   auto,noatime,notail,exec   1 2

/dev/sda2      /mnt/usbdisk_1     ext2       auto,noatime,exec          1 2

/dev/sda3      /mnt/usbdisk       reiserfs   auto,noatime,notail,exec   1 2
```

In the console at boot time, I always get some error message like what the kernel is unable to check any of those 3 partitions. It is the first problem.

The second problem is that I don't find any of those messages into the log files.

```
 dmesg

...

ReiserFS: sda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda1: journal params: device sda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda1: checking transaction log (sda1)

ReiserFS: sda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

```

I guess that the EXT2-fs line is for sda2. Even with the 2 other, I am not sure about the result. WTF mean "checking transaction log"? Is it a check of an old log file or what? I see nothing about a fs check for sda1 or sda3. English is not my mother language, so maybe is it just that I don't understand...

But I am sure that it fail with sda2. I am also sure that the real boot messages are lost. And I am also sure that the fs check fail at boot time for sda1 and sda3, because this is what the real boot messages are telling.

My syslog is metalog. I read the man page but I do understand about nothing. Not very explicit. But portage complained it was some time ago and forced me to switch to metalog.

How can I solve this mess?Last edited by Dominique_71 on Wed Mar 05, 2008 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Hi Dominique_71,

To have a log that will show these messages go to

```
/etc/conf.d/rc

```

There is a line 

```

RC_BOOTLOG=
```

Read the comments above it.

It'll probabbly give you what you want.

Gerard.

----------

## Dominique_71

Thanks Gerard.

I already have 

```
RC_BOOTLOG="yes"
```

. Also, 

```
RC_USE_FSTAB="no"

RC_DMESG_LEVEL="8"
```

.

----------

## Dominique_71

It is another problem. If I power on the computer and the USB drive at the same time, the only thing that append with the USB drive is that its led is powered off. No test, no mount, nothing. I must power off and on again this drive.

The only workaround I found is to wait until the grub screen is coming in order to power on the USB drive. It is a very long time ago that I have this behaviour, at lest from kernel 2.6.15. Same thing now with gentoo 6.23 rt sources. But with older kernels (6.19), the 3 partitions was tested before mounting.

----------

## Dominique_71

Well, when reading the boot messages in real-time, it appear that init try to mount the 3 USB partitions before that the drive and the partitions are recognized by the kernel. That implies that it must be udev that mount the partition later, but without to check them.

I will try to rebuild the kernel but with the USB subsystem into the kernel and see if it help.

EDIT: That was the solution. ENDEDIT

But this will not change the fact that dmesg is not issuing the real boot messages. What can I do or try for this?

EDIT: The mystery remain...

----------

